# From the desert to the web: bringing the Dead Sea Scrolls online



## drsiebenmal (Sep 27, 2011)

It’s taken 24 centuries, the work of archaeologists, scholars and historians, and the advent of the Internet to make the Dead Sea Scrolls accessible to anyone in the world. Today, as the new year approaches on the Hebrew calendar, we’re celebrating the launch of the Dead Sea Scrolls online; a project of The Israel Museum, Jerusalem powered by Google technology.






Written between the third and first centuries BCE, the Dead Sea Scrolls include the oldest known biblical manuscripts in existence. In 68 BCE, they were hidden in 11 caves in the Judean desert on the shores of the Dead Sea to protect them from the approaching Roman armies. They weren’t discovered again until 1947, when a Bedouin shepherd threw a rock in a cave and realized something was inside. Since 1965, the scrolls have been on exhibit at the Shrine of the Book at The Israel Museum, Jerusalem. Among other topics, the scrolls offer critical insights into life and religion in ancient Jerusalem, including the birth of Christianity.

Now, anyone around the world can view, read and interact with five digitized Dead Sea Scrolls. The high resolution photographs, taken by Ardon Bar-Hama, are up to 1,200 megapixels, almost 200 times more than the average consumer camera, so viewers can see even the most minute details in the parchment. For example, zoom in on the Temple Scroll to get a feel for the animal skin it's written on—only one-tenth of a millimeter thick. 


Links and much more on the official Google blog, here.


----------



## Earion (Sep 28, 2011)

Ευχαριστούμε για την είδηση Δόκτορα. Αξίζει μια ματιά στη Βικιπαίδεια για να αντιληφθεί κανείς συνοπτικά τι είναι τα χειρόγραφα της Νεκράς Θάλασσας.
Για την ώρα έχουν ψηφιοποιηθεί τα πέντε πληρέστερα, που φυλάσσονται εδώ και δεκαετίες στο "Ιερό της Βίβλου" (Shrine of the Book) στην Ιερουσαλήμ.


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 19, 2012)

*The Dead Sea Scrolls Online Library*

http://www.deadseascrolls.org.il/


----------



## janelleB (Jun 3, 2014)

Have you seen the digitized Dead Sea Scroll? The ancient documents are being digitized through a partnership with Google. After many years of restriction to access the files, you can now get it online. Viewers will be allowed to comment on the specific sections of the Dead Sea Scrolls.

Admin's comment:
The original address was removed as it was wrong, and the message itself obvious spam. We appreciate additions of this kind (i.e. not exactly relevant to the world of translators) if they come from regular contributors to the forum. I'm adding the correct url here, and hope the content of the page it links to is worth a visit. However, I see an entry on that page about "Reports emerging that extraterrestrials live among us worldwide" and I'm starting to have doubts already. 

http://www.newsytype.com/11936-digitized-dead-sea-scrolls/


----------



## daeman (Jun 3, 2014)

...
They do live among us worldwide. They came from the planet Spamalot.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 4, 2014)

Earion said:


> της Νεκράς Θάλασσας


Σκέφτομαι ότι θα πρέπει να λέμε ή της Νεκράς Θαλάσσης ή της Νεκρής Θάλασσας, έτσι δεν είναι; Εκτός κι αν είναι κάπως καθιερωμένο και δεν το ξέρω.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Εκτός κι αν είναι κάπως καθιερωμένο και δεν το ξέρω.


http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=νεκρος&dq=
*νεκρός -ή -ό *[nekrós] Ε1 λόγ. θηλ. και νεκρά: β[SUB]2[/SUB]. για τόπο, περιοχή όπου δυσμενείς συνθήκες δεν επιτρέπουν την παρουσία ζωντανών οργανισμών: Nεκρή θάλασσα. *(τοπων.) Nεκρά Θάλασσα*_._


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 4, 2014)

Και πώς από αυτό προκύπτει ότι το "Θάλασσα" του τοπωνυμίου είναι δημοτική και όχι καθαρεύουσα όπως το "Νεκρά"; Με κάποιου είδους "κοινή λογική" ή υπάρχει κάτι σαν κανόνας γι' αυτά τα θέματα;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2014)

Το «νεκρής θάλασσας» είναι για την χωρίς ζωή θάλασσα· αυτό ένας καθαρευουσιάνος θα το πει «νεκράς θαλάσσης».
Το «Νεκράς Θάλασσας» είναι συγκεκριμένο τοπωνύμιο, όπου η _θάλασσα_ κλίνεται όπως και σ' όλα τ' άλλα παρόμοια σύμπλοκα.
Ναι, "κοινή λογική" θα έλεγα.


----------



## Earion (Jun 4, 2014)

Είναι σαν την Ερυθρά Θάλασσα (που δεν είναι Ερυθρή), και σαν τη Μεσόγειο (που δεν είναι Μεσόγεια).


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2014)

Τα ευρήματα (σύγκριση «της Ερυθράς Θάλασσας» με «της Ερυθράς Θαλάσσης» και «της Νεκράς Θάλασσας» με «της Νεκράς Θαλάσσης») δείχνουν ότι τα επίθετα κλίνονται συνηθέστερα σαν την _γλυκιά_ (ή σαν την... _αγγουριά_). Άλλωστε, η _ερυθρά_ υπάρχει και σαν ουσιαστικό. Όπως και η _τελεία_ υπάρχει σαν ουσιαστικό.


----------

